# short-term foster homes needed for several pigeons



## avia (Mar 3, 2009)

i have rescued birds that i need to place for about 8 weeks. some are breeds some are ferals, all are healthy.i am in the nyc area but willing to travel about 90 miles. if you can provide a home for some of these birds, i would greatly appreciate it. please contact me for further info. thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Are you part of the NYCPRC or familiar with the group? Perhaps some of their members could be of assistance or direct you to resources in your area.

http://nycprc.org/

Terry


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

There is a rescue in NY that can take them. If you go into facebook, their page is listed as New York City Pigeon Rescue Central. Here's their site: http://nycprc.org/ Hope that helps!!!


----------



## avia (Mar 3, 2009)

unfortunately, this group has basically a few dedicated people who have way too many birds already. i was hoping for a person who might have an enclosure & more space away from nyc. it is baby bird season so many have baby pigeons as well. if anyone can offer to help please contact me, my deadline is getting close & i don't want to have to release some of these birds. i am dealing with people who have zero tolerance for pigeons.
i know of all the pigeon rescue groups in & around nyc.


----------

